# Bladder scan in post op



## rachell1976 (Sep 30, 2008)

Can I bill a Bladder scan when pt is in the postop global period for radical retropubic prostatectomy?
Looks like after the surgery he developed acute retention. So I would think I am ok with using Modifier 78 or 79?


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 1, 2008)

Would you need the Mods?  Seems that the scan wouldn't be considered substantial enough to warrent those mods--no return to the OR.

As for if it's separately code-able, I can't answer that--though if documentation standards were met, I would suspect it.


----------



## zaidaaquino (Oct 1, 2008)

No modifier is required for CPT 51798 because it's a XXX global period code.  

Zaida, CPC
Urology Practice


----------



## urologycoder (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, a PVR (51798) is billable within a global period and no modifiers are needed for reimbursement.


----------

